# 2016 Outcast Spring Sale



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

The annual Outcast Spring Sale will be held March 3rd thru 6th. As usual, doors open 4AM Thursday morning March 3rd. 6AM after that. Open till 8PM each day. There will be good food each day as usual. The menu is still being worked out. This year will include "door buster specials" each morning with even deeper discounts. There will be limited time and quantities on these specials. This is only an overview for now. More specifics will be added soon. Keep an eye on this thread for details.

Outcast Bait and Tackle
3520 Barrancas Ave, Pensacola, FL


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks. If you can get some more Millenium hang ons that would be great.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Im mentally preparing my checkbook for it now.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I am going! Thank you guys for doing this sale. I need a new shark rod for my 9/0!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I actually think I'm off this year!!!! yeahhhhhh


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Time to put my family on a ramen noodle diet again.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

It starts on my payday of all days. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hound_dog said:


> Time to put my family on a ramen noodle diet again.


Haha


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

Thanks. Time for my wife to get mad at me again! :whistling:


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I accidentally told my wife the secret. I'll buy something sneak it into my collection
Then when she asks about it I play it off and tell her I've had it for a while now..... lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

TJ Hooker said:


> Thanks. Time for my wife to get mad at me again! :whistling:


She'll have a year to get over it then do it all over again....

Not sure ifin I need to sport my newest fishing shirt to be "recognized"...may give my shirt bad mojo ifin I actually don't go fish!!!:001_huh::shifty::001_huh:


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

Guess I'll bring my dad to stock up the Dory since the husbands only interest is the tv and all sports other than fishing 😆


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Hound_dog said:


> It starts on my payday of all days. Coincidence? I think not.


Falls on my birthday. Wife has to indulge me.:thumbup:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

sunsetter said:


> Guess I'll bring my dad to stock up the Dory since the husbands only interest is the tv and all sports other than fishing &#55357;&#56838;


 So sad.... Guess there is no chance of him seeing your post since there are no real sports here!


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> So sad.... Guess there is no chance of him seeing your post since there are no real sports here!


Maybe I'll show it to him to make a point...Other than football it's the only real sport in my book...


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast sale*

Getting closer. The tents go up two weeks from tomorrow. I am going on another buying trip this Thursday through Saturday. I hope I can find some extra big deals. Updates to follow.


----------



## kiddo12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Any van staal vr series and costa on sale?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Dunno how much the Stalls will be marked down. I do know normally the Costas are reduced pretty good.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Can't believe it, I'll actually be in town this year! Ha! Being that I've never been before what kind of deals/markdowns could I expect to see? Need to pick up a couple of bent butt rods for 80w's in particular.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll say this....no matter what anyone is asking about, most of it is gonna be there, not all, but an awful lot. You're not gonna find a sale of it's equal anywhere. Great deals, food and selection. Will it make everyone happy?,, no, always gonna be someone who couldn't find just exactly what they want. But overall, it's well worth the trip down. The usual items that seem to get hammered, lead, Costas, hooks, florocarbon, knives, tshirts, combos, rods. Usually have 7000+ rods of all kinds. This is also the only time freshwater tackle is sold at Outcast. Come on down!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

What's the menu this year? Yes, I schedule my outcast trip around the food! Hahah it's good eats!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Menu*

Burgers and dogs Thursday. 
Shrimp and crawfish Friday. 
BBQ pork and chicken Saturday. 
Red beans and rice and jumbalaya Sunday. 
Saturday and Sunday may switch. Not sure yet.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Will there be Shimano Twin Power spinners?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Shimano*

Should be. Inside for sure. I haven't seen the rep samples yet. We will get them this week.


----------



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

Any Penn squall or spinnfisher V combos


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm looking for the Penn Fierce II 2500 live liner. Think you will have any of those?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring sale*

Bring your reels in now to get them re-spooled. We can have them ready for you to pick up during the sale and you don't have to wait. This is the best time to get this done. The prices are about 40% off on re-spooling.


----------



## bentrodz4l (May 19, 2013)

For deployed people...does outcast have a website that stuff is marked down on or is it just a walk in to the shop sale? I need new some new Costa


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Sale*

Unfortunately it is not available on line. When you get back come by the store and I will honor any price for you. Thanks for your service. Just please remind me of who you are and this post. I have the over 50 memory now.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Does anyone know if Outcast carries the Berkley Inshore rods? Not asking if they are gonna be at the sale, just if the stock them.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Sale*

Yes we have the Penn Fierce live liners inside the store. They will be on sale. We will not have any under the tent.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring sale*

Sorry for the late responses but I have been very busy getting ready for the sale. I do not carry Berkley rods . I do have Penn rods and they are both made by the same company


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast Spring Sale*

The weather looks perfect for the sale. The best ever forecast. I hope you all can find the time to come to the store and get some great deals. We have been working extra hard to make it worth the trip. Don't forget that lunch will be served from about noon on each day until we run out of food. It is lunch though. We will run out by late in the day.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

outcast said:


> Sorry for the late responses but I have been very busy getting ready for the sale. I do not carry Berkley rods . I do have Penn rods and they are both made by the same company


All good, wasn't expecting a response till tomorrow at the earliest with the big day approaching. Thanks for the info, will have to look at the Penn line of rods. :thumbup:


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Outcast Sale*

About 6:00 just drove by, and there is a line beginning to form from the early shoppers !!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang, I forgot that it was this coming weekend!


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Holy cow a line already?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Yup, Parking lot was packed when I just drove by about 20mins ago.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Any deals on stalls??
Thanks Guys


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

BigRed38 said:


> Yup, Parking lot was packed when I just drove by about 20mins ago.



Serious? People camp out for this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

NLytle said:


> Serious? People camp out for this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was 10-15 trucks when I drove by. Whether they were helping finish set up or what... I dunno. Ill be there at 3:30 though. lol
:thumbup:


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

BigRed38 said:


> There was 10-15 trucks when I drove by. Whether they were helping finish set up or what... I dunno. Ill be there at 3:30 though. lol
> 
> :thumbup:



I will be there around that same time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

First 2 in line before dark!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> First 2 in line before dark!!


Cooking yet?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Scarfing a quick bite, (red hots and sauerkraut) then bed,. Gotta be back up there at 0330...


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Getting excited fellas.... this is better WAY than any Black Friday sale! lol


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

"Getting excited fellas.... this is better WAY than any Black Friday sale! lol"

Funny...just this evening a friend commented to me that the Outcast sale is like a Black Friday sale, but I set him straight. I explained that Black Friday sales are mostly a bunch of junk, but the Outcast sale has a lot of really good stuff!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I'd be down for camping overnight next year.


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Wish we could order online!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Didn't damage myself too bad this morning. Picked up a Fierce 4000 ($45), Outcast Custom Inshore 7' M spinning ($52) and a Penn Squadron 7'6" MH Spinning ($44). 

Had a Conflict 3000 in my hand, just couldn't talk myself into it.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

does the shimano rep have any Calcutta 200b , 200 cte or the newer one 200d

under the tent


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Got out without too much damage. 100 bucks in assorted jigs and poppers. There weren't any shimano or star jigging rods outside when I was there so might have to swing by another time or 2 and see if I can't find one and some of that awesome food.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

wallace1 said:


> Got out without too much damage. 100 bucks in assorted jigs and poppers. There weren't any shimano or star jigging rods outside when I was there so might have to swing by another time or 2 and see if I can't find one and some of that awesome food.



There was a very nice Shimano jigging rod next to the registers, priced at $260. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I should make It around 11 or 12 tomorrow if anyone else wants to head over?


----------



## Croakerkiller (Apr 3, 2013)

They have any big green eggs left and any idea on price going tomorrow hopefully one left be back in town friday


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Do they have a bunch of Dexter Russells again this year?


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Anybody by chance have a price on cobia style rods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, there are 49.99 Cobia rods available. Green eggs are marked down. There are Dexler Russel knives under the tent. Received a shipment of BGEs and merchandise yesterday.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Prices on vertical jigs were awesome....Got enough jig heads to last my life, bought Logan a Smoke and an awesome Outcast rod fer it!!! My ole lady called and asked what I got today, luck she didn't ask how much I spent!!!


----------



## vince6o1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Does anyone happen to know what the percentage off on shimano reels? Gosa, twin power, stella....


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Inside, reels are 15% off. Signs are posted. Outside, prices are better.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Already been once and left with a little bit lighter wallet. Great event as always. Thank you Tommy and crew for doing this for the local fishing community. I was looking to drop some more cash on a Terez popping spinning rod but I guess I got there too late if there had been any. Will there be any more Terez rods under the tent that weren't there on Friday?


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Two trips and $800 bucks later. Might have to go again.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

One trip. Mirrodines were $4, lets just say I got "a lot" and there are going to be a lot of trout with very sore mouths in the area soon!


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Didn't go all out this year. Just some pompano jigs, sabikis, dexter knive, jarvis walker boat rod, hooks, swivels, and so on. Oh and an @$$ load of mirrodines, can't beat that $4 price.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Picked up some as well, walked out with more than expected, couldn't find a cheap 2 peice for the truck tho









I'd consider it great for a college student budget lol


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

NKlamerus said:


> Picked up some as well, walked out with more than expected, couldn't find a cheap 2 peice for the truck tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They had their white Outcast Customs for like $10 inside if I remember right. They are 2 piece rods. Remember how much the Spro jigs were?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

BigRed38 said:


> They had their white Outcast Customs for like $10 inside if I remember right. They are 2 piece rods. Remember how much the Spro jigs were?


Yeah I couldn't find any long enough, I do not remember but they had a ton of them.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

daylate said:


> Already been once and left with a little bit lighter wallet. Great event as always. Thank you Tommy and crew for doing this for the local fishing community. I was looking to drop some more cash on a Terez popping spinning rod but I guess I got there too late if there had been any. Will there be any more Terez rods under the tent that weren't there on Friday?


There weren't near as many Terez rods under the tent this year as in the past.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We have selected Shimano and Diawa reels reduced another 25% off the marked prices. More Owner hooks. More rods put out. Red beans and rice and jambalaya tomorrow.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Got myself a green and egg and one for the aunt*

I had to pick up a green egg for myself and while I was at it I grabbed another for the wife's aunt. She's a good cook. Now I gotta get some steaks on it. I couldn't find any Dexter knifes. I'll check again tomorrow and I couldn't find the side tables for the egg or the grill piece that allows you to get a second tier on the egg. Hopefully I remember what I went for tomorrow. I grabbed mostly hooks and everything else today.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Is there anything left under the tents? I haven't been able to get down there yet and hoping to go tomorrow. Looking for terminal tackle, gulp, mr17s, and anything else for a good price. Are there any of the outcast custom inshore rods left? Eggcessories?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Eggcessories, yes. Dexters are out. Plenty of Costas left. Still have some good stuff under the tents...


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

The one reason I don't like being in Okinawa.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Fish_On said:


> Any deals on stalls??
> Thanks Guys


I did not see any stalls but they did have porta-pots you could use for free!


----------

